
Ask HN: What libraries are a joy to work with? - rs86
I am refactoring an obscure library to make it a developer friendly SDK. What libraries do you love to work with? I want to look at what developers like and get lessons from those examples.
======
bradcomp
I'm using Clap[0] for a command line project I'm doing in Rust. The API for it
is fantastic, and the examples are very well commented. Overall it's the best
library I've run across in a while.

[0]: [https://github.com/kbknapp/clap-rs](https://github.com/kbknapp/clap-rs)

------
kat
Bootstrap! [http://bootstrapdocs.com/](http://bootstrapdocs.com/) Their
documentation is great. They have useful code examples that are simple enough
to copy+paste into your own code, but are complex enough to show off the
entire feature.

~~~
rsrsrs86
Hey, thanks for the example

------
neilsimp1
Command Line Parser Library for .Net/.Net Core. This made setting up quick CLI
apps pretty brainless for me.

[https://github.com/gsscoder/commandline](https://github.com/gsscoder/commandline)

------
madamelic
I really like Stripe's Node API, it is a pretty class act all around. Their
documentation is top-notch.

(Also they have lurkers in HN so if you complain, you get someone from Stripe
offering help. :))

------
alexk307
Django Rest Framework [http://www.django-rest-
framework.org/](http://www.django-rest-framework.org/). Makes writing APIs in
Python quick and painless.

------
andrei_says_
Vue.js and the Vue ecosystem

axios

Sequel (the ruby orm)

------
tjalfi
Systems.Collections.Immutable

~~~
rsrsrs86
In Scala, you mean?

~~~
tjalfi
I haven't learned Scala yet. I'm referring to a .NET library
([https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/system.collections....](https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/system.collections.immutable\(v=vs.111\).aspx)).

------
barhaim
React :D

~~~
swah
On one hand I like that most stuff works well, but when I dive into the
libraries, its so many layers, so many small files, that it makes everything
feel fragile.

